

Just for fun: linux print fabrics by the yard - niels_olson
http://www.spoonflower.com/shop?type=&view=designs&shop=fabric&q=linux&x=-679&y=-8

======
niels_olson
I work in a hospital and occasionally have need of a scrub cap, but didn't
want digi-cami like every other military doc. found this, hell yes.

Anyway, thought some other folks around here might have a use for such a
thing, and, hey, I didn't see any python, or BSD, or ... So, more designs need
to be send in my friends. Get on it!

